

I Have a Great Startup Idea - Now What? - timkastelle
http://timkastelle.org/blog/2013/11/great-idea-now-startup-edition/

======
NicoJuicy
Work it out, create an MVP, create a mailing list (first) and some buzz
(afterwards, when you launch you're MVP), report you're progress regularely,
...

If you aren't investing time in it, who else will :)

